# First one to love...~Gaara love story~



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 30, 2008)

Chapter 1: New Girl


There was a girl named Harumi Kakura and is 12 years old. She lived in Konoha just recently, after her home country was slayed and was deserted. She was the last survivor of her country.
" Hey there! I see you're new here! My name is Naruto Uzumaki, remember it!" a boy with orange and blue clothes with yellow spikey hair. 
"Hello, my name is Harumi Kakura." Harumi introduced herself back.
"What brings you to Konoha?" Naruto curiously asked.
"My country was slayed by the S-Ranked criminal organization; Akatsuki. I was the last survivor, seeing that no one could take care and look out for me anymore, I grew up and travelled to Konoha, I want to become a ninja and be able to look after myself." Harumi explained.
"Oh." Naruto said with a face a little bit sad.

She introduced herself to Lady Tsunade and she said she wanted to be a ninja.

"Yes you can be a ninja, you are assigned to Team Kurenai, you start your Academy Classes tomorrow." Tsunade said.
"Thank you Lady Tsunade." Harumi said and left the building.
"A nice girl, very respectful of her leaders and senseis, isn't she Shizune?" Tsunade asked her apprentice, Shizune.
"Yes, Hokage-sama, she is." Shizune smiled as Harumi left the door.

Later, Harumi was taken and shown around her new home.

"Hmm... so this is my house, eh? It's okay, it's already pretty big for only one person like me!" Harumi checked every room.

---------------------------------------------
Tomorrow
---------------------------------------------

"It's morning already? Man, I feel restless..." Harumi groaned while squinting to the sunlight.
She took her bath and ate her breakfast, which was slightly burnt.
"It's already 9:45, I better get going, I don't wanna miss the first day of school!"
Harumi rushed.

---------------------------------------------
At the Academy
---------------------------------------------

"Kids, we have a new classmate today, meet Harumi Kakura. Please make her feel at home." Iruka-sensei introduces Harumi to the students.
Many whispers came as Harumi passed by the chairs and sat down in her chair, next to Hinata.
"Uh...hello...I'm H-H-Hinata Hyuga, nice t-to meet you... y-you're new in our team aren't you?" Hinata shyly introduces herself.
"Nice to meet you too, wow, you're from the strong Hyuga clan!" Harumi exclaimed.
"Y-Yes I am..." Hinata responded.
"Want me to take on a tour around Konoha and introduce you the people around here?" offered a boy with fangs and a dog sitting on his head
"Yeah sure, thank you!" said Harumi cheerfully
"By the way, my name is Kiba and this is my dog Akamaru, this is Shino, he's part of the Aburame clan. You'll get used to his quietness and his bugs." Kiba introduced to her the guy beside him.

---------------------------------------------
After class
---------------------------------------------

"Okay Harumi, prepare for the Team Kurenai tour guides!" said Kiba

---------------------------------------------
Ichiraku Ramen
---------------------------------------------

"Welcome to the Ichiraku Ramen, this is the favorite place of Naruto, he's a ramen addict." Kiba pointed.
"Hey Harumi! Fancy seeing you here in Ichiraku!" Naruto greeted
Hinata blushed and fainted.
"Hinata! Hinata! Are you okay?" Kiba shouted, trying to wake up the fainted Hinata
"Does she do this all of the time?" Harumi asked.
"Yeah, I'm afraid so." Kiba said.
"What happened to her?!" Naruto worriedly said.
They all ate ramen and left the place leaving Naruto in Ichiraku so he can eat more ramen.

---------------------------------------------
Hokage stone faces
---------------------------------------------

"Those are the Hokage's stone faces." Kiba pointed to the faces.
"Oh. These are huge! It must take like years to finish those." Harumi gazed at the stone faces.
"Not really, they take a hundred workers to do the work, so it's under construction for half a year." Shino said.
"It's very huge, it resembles the faces of the past Hokages." Hinata said.

---------------------------------------------
Lookout tower
---------------------------------------------

"This is the place where the Third Hokage fought against Orochimaru." Kiba said.
A few seconds later...
"Okay... this is getting boring, let's go."

---------------------------------------------
Hero's memorial park
---------------------------------------------

"This is where the Third was buried...." said Hinata in between tears.
"He died wearing a smile on his face." Kiba looked down to the ground.

---------------------------------------------
Training Grounds
---------------------------------------------

In the training grounds, they saw Team 7 and Team 10 training with a friendly spar, and Team 7 of course is winning
"They're training, let's leave them alone." Shino advised.

They went away.

---------------------------------------------
Later
---------------------------------------------

"Bye Harumi! Bye Shino, bye Hinata!" Kiba waved his hand and said goodbye
"Bye Kiba!" everyone said and they all seperated.


---------------------------------------------

This is the first chapter of my new fan-fic.

*Note:*
*Naruto belongs to Masashi Kishimoto (A.K.A. Kishi)*
*I do not own any or part of the characters used.*
*I am not related to the owner in anyway, part or whole.*

Below this is the list of the original characters used and their owners.

Harumi Kakura~ by sakura_lovelove

---------------------------------------------

You can submit your own characters in the story.

Just fill up this form and PM it to me.

Name of Orig. Character:
Age:
Gender:
Attribute:
Attitude:
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 30, 2008)

Wow, sounds pretty cool.

But I think the third and Oro fought near the Chuunin Exam areas?


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 30, 2008)

*I watched the Story Mode in Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 and they were fighting in the look-out tower. The people in the chuunin exams saw the smoke so that's the reason why it attracted the Jounins and other ppl to investigate.*


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

Harumi Kakura... Haruno Sakura... they sound so... similar~~~

so far so good


----------



## Star Light (May 30, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!! can't wait to read more..


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 30, 2008)

Chapter 2: Leaf meets Sand


Harumi woke up from her long slumber and stared at the calendar, squinting...
"Aughh.. it's Saturday... no classes or training or missions..." she excitedly jumped off the bed and took a shower.
When she went outside, she said to herself, "I wanna go to Suna today, it's nice to meet new friends, even ones from other villages."
She went outside and saw Kiba, "Hey Kiba, what's up?" Harumi greeted
"Nothing much, hey where are you going?"
"I'm gonna go to Suna."
"Oh okay, be careful okay?"

Harumi walked and passed by Sasuke training.
"Yo Sasuke, why are ya training, it's Saturday!" Harumi shouted
"I wanna become stronger!" Sasuke shouted back
Harumi left him to train.

---------------------------------------------
In the sand village
---------------------------------------------

She took one hour to travel there and all she saw was sand, sand and... more sand...

Then after travelling 10 miles, she saw a building made up of sand. There was a sign that read: Kazekage's office

"Hmm... I wanna meet the Kazekage." Harumi said to herself and gently opened the door.

"Hmm... what do you wa--" Gaara was cut off because he thought it was one of his citizens again.
"Ohayo gozaimasu (Good morning) Kazekage-sama" Harumi greeted.
"I suppose, you're new here?" Gaara asked.
"Yes, but I'm only visiting." Harumi answered with a respectful tone.
"Oh okay." Gaara said, going back to his paperwork.

Harumi went outside and saw a blonde with a stick on her back and she was with a man with black everything, has face paint and is carrying something on his back. Harumi approached them and said, "Hello. My name is Harumi..." the blonde tilted her hear and said, "My name is Temari. This is Kankurou. Nice to meet you. Are you living here or just visiting?" she asked.
"Nice to meet you Harumi." Kankurou said.
They talked and they talked.


---------------------------------------------
Back in Konoha
---------------------------------------------

Kakashi walked towards her with the book in his hand.
"Lady Tsubnade wants to talk to you in her office."
"Okay. I'll go there."

---------------------------------------------
In Tsunade's office
---------------------------------------------


"Lady Tsunade," Harumi said, bowing down and standing up straight again.
"You have a mission on Monday with Team 8." Tsunade said in a commanding voice.
"Yes Tsunade-sama, I'll get prepared tomorrow before I sleep."
"Good. You are now dismissed." Tsunade said.
"Yes Lady Tsunade, thank you Lady Tsunade." Harumi said and left the building and headed to her house.

"Lady Tsunade said Team 8, that would mean, Kiba's team..." Harumi said to herself

She reached home and she got hungry.

"I'm gonna prepare dinner." she said.

After that, she slept with a full stomach.


---------------------------------------------

Sorry guys, I'm sleepy, I typed 2 chapters in one day...
---------------------------------------------

This is the second chapter of my new fan-fic.

*Note:*
*Naruto belongs to Masashi Kishimoto (A.K.A. Kishi)*
*I do not own any or part of the characters used.*
*I am not related to the owner in anyway, part or whole.*

Below this is the list of the original characters used and their owners.

Harumi Kakura~ by sakura_lovelove

---------------------------------------------


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (May 30, 2008)

its really good but a little choppy


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

*What does choppy mean?*

*Sorry I'm just 9.*


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2008)

yay! I loves it


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

Chapter 3: Friends and the Annual Konoha Dance

Sunday.
"Time for breakfast." Harumi said to her self
She looked in her ref and saw that her ref is empty.
"Dammit, I sleep-eated again..." she complained.
She cooked plain food like omelette and made her orange juice.
After she ate, she took a shower, and went out.
"Hey Sakura." Harumi said as Sakura passed by.
"Hey Harumi. Guess what?"
"What?"
"The Annual Konoha Dance will be held tonight. You must bring a date. Anyone will do, even Orochimaru or Itachi will do."
"Haha, but who will even dream of dating Orochimaru? He might kill you before the dance starts."
"Yeah. Bye Harumi! Tsunade's going to tutor me now." Sakura waved her hand and left.
---------------------------------------------
In the sand village (yes she went there again)
---------------------------------------------

"I'm gonna see Kazekage" Harumi thought.
She opened the door and saw Gaara taking coffee (it helps him not to sleep).
"Konnichiwa Kazekage-sama." Harumi greeted.
"Oh, it's you again, my sister Temari and my brother Kankurou has told me about you." Gaara recalled.
"Oh? Temari and Kankurou are your siblings, Kazekage-sama?" Harumi asked
"Yes they are. You... can sit down if you want to... and.... can you stop calling me Kazekage-sama? That's not my name anyway. You can just call me plain Gaara." Gaara smirked.
"But I can't call you just plain Gaara! That's a sign of disrespect!" Harumi exclaimed.
"It's okay. I don't mind if you call me like Gaara anyway." Gaara said.
"Okay, if you wish." Harumi hung her head low.
"Oh yeah, all of the Sand ninjas and ninjas from other villages are invited to the dance tonight. Would you mind if I take you?" Gaara said, looking away because he was slightly blushing.
"I don't mind. It's okay." Harumi smiled.
"Okay, I'll see you later, I'm going to pick you up at Temari's house, I'll tell them you'll stay with them for the rest of the day." Gaara said.
"Thank you Gaara." Harumi left.
Before Harumi even reached Temari's house, they already knew that Harumi is coming.

"Hi Harumi!" Temari greeted.
"Hello Temari, who are you going with to the dance?" Harumi asked.
"Shikamaru, only, he might sleep through the dance, but it's okay." Temari smiled.
"Well, who's Kankurou going with?"
"Uh.... well... he's updating his puppet so they could dance, so... Kanky's dating his puppet." Temari shuddered.
"Creepy... but... never mind..." Harumi said.
"Hey Harumi, let's go shopping for our clothes to the dance!" Temari suggested.
"Yeah sure!" Harumi agreed.

They went shopping in the Sand Village Mall (I don't care if it exsists or not.).

"Hey Harumi, look, this is cute!" Temari pointed to the yellow dress with a ribbon on the back.
"Yeah it is." Harumi agreed.
Temari bought it and it was very cheap.

"Temari! This is so pretty!" Harumi held out a sky blue kimono with flower petals as a design.
"Yeah, let's go buy it!"
Harumi headed to the cashier.
"This costs 5000 ryo. " the cashier said.
"Oh my gosh!!! Where the hell would I get such money!?" Harumi freaked.
"Don't worry, I'll pay for it, just think of it as a gift." Temari offered.
"Temari, thank you! You're such a good friend! How can I ever thank you?"
Harumi exclaimed.
"No need. This one's on me." Temari smiled.
---------------------------------------------
The night of the party...
---------------------------------------------

Gaara knoched at the door of Temari's house.
"Hey Gaara." Temari said after she opened the door.
"Is Harumi here?" Gaara asked.
"Yes, she's here." Temari said and gave way to Gaara and he saw Harumi well dressed, in the kimono they just bought earlier.
"Harumi...." Gaara said looking away again because he was blushing and didn't want to let the others see it.
"Gaara, what do you think of Harumi's kimono?" Temari asked.
"It's good." he blankly said.

They left using Temari's fan and Gaara's wave of sand.

"Temari! This is nice, you can feel the wind on your hair!" Harumi closed her eyes and enjoyed the wind.
"Just be careful, we're still in the Sand Village, sand may get in your eyes." Temari warned her.
"Sitting on sand...makes...my ass...itchy...." Kankurou complained.
"Would you like to get down?" Gaara scarily said.
"On second thought, the sand's soft and smooth, why end the fun..." Kankurou shuddered. But Kankurou had a sarcastic look on his face,
If you weren't stronger than me and if you weren't the Kazekage, you'd be dead right now.... Kankurou thought.

They arrived 10 minutes early in the dance. But even though they were early, everybody's there.

"Sakura! Who are you dating?" Harumi asked.
"Sasuke-kun." Sakura replied and pointed to Sasuke.
Ino mumbled, "Dammit, Sakura got to Sasuke before me and now she's got Sasuke, and I'm stuck with this fatso Choji! Dammit!" then she howled, "Why?!"
Choji tapped Ino's shoulder, "Are you alright, Ino?"
Ino chuckled, "Yes...yes I am don't worry about me!"

Tsunade was the host of the event.
There is more to this party other than it is a dance party, they have aquired a few activities like Beauty Contests, Dance Dance Revolution (o_O lol weird) and some more. They will have activities indoors at Ino's house like Truth or Dare, Spin the Bottle, Seven Minutes in Heaven and more.

Harumi, Tenten, Hinata, Sakura and Ino were looking at the Activity Board.
"That's gonna take all night..." Harumi said.
"Yes, a beauty contest, Neji will see the beauty of me! There'll be a swimsuit contest, right?" Tenten said to herself
"Spin the Bottle, Truth or Dare and Seven Minutes in Heaven! A lot of chances to have Sasuke for myself!" Sakura said. The inner Sakura shouted, "Shannaro!"
"No way, Billboard brow, you are not getting Sasuke in my own house or anywhere! He's mine!" Ino yelled.
Ino and Sakura fought and Hinata shouted, "Guys, stop!"
"So pathetic..." Temari boringly said.

---------------------------------------------
Come on guys, submit some characters, pretty please?
---------------------------------------------

This is the third chapter of my new fan-fic.

*Note:*
*Naruto belongs to Masashi Kishimoto (A.K.A. Kishi)*
*I do not own any or part of the characters used.*
*I am not related to the owner in anyway, part or whole.*

Below this is the list of the original characters used and their owners.

Harumi Kakura~ by sakura_lovelove

---------------------------------------------


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (May 31, 2008)

like choppy means it kinda dosen't flow together and its made of a bunch of short sentences like "tsunade want you to go to the office.Okay ill go there. i got to tsunades office.she was very mad but like yours is better than that but still a little choppy


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

thanks??? XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

IM BACK!!!! and god dammit.... you do know i get jealous over these gaara stories rigth? well.. im going to pretend its me and say GREAT GREAT EXCELLENT!! Cut Take roll it edit WE'RE GOOD!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (May 31, 2008)

better watch out clara gets real jealous over garra! lol


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm gonna... just... scream and run.............

*scream and run*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh outta my way!!! she's gonna kill me... T.T

help me.... *wears astronaut suit and flies to mars*


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

Chapter 4: The party!

"Hey, look at the activities!" Sakura called onto her friends.
"What?" Harumi ran to where Sakura was and looked at the 'Acivities board' and took a peep.
"Hey! It's dancing time already!" Harumi noticed it and ran to Tsunade.
"Tsunade-sama! It's already time for the dance." Harumi reminded.
"Oh? I'm sorry, I forgot! Arigato gozaimasu Harumi!" Tsunade said after she looked at her watch.

Remember in the last chappy Gaara asked Harumi to the dance? Yup.

Harumi and Gaara were dancing with each other, but Harumi didn't feel anything for Gaara more than a Kazekage, friend and a date. But Gaara felt more. He felt they were more than friends right from the start.

After the party, they didn't leave yet, they remembered there was an indoor (pajama) party in Ino's house. Hinata's house (the Hyuga Mansion) was much larger, but they didn't throw the party there because the adults were having their own party too.

-----------------------------------

Ino's house

-----------------------------------

After 2 hours doing nothing than watching TV in the living room and eating ice cream, popcorn and cake, Naruto shouted, "Some party Ino!"
"It's not my fault! You don't wanna play truth or dare or 7 minutes in heaven or Spin the bottle!" Ino complained back.
"Okay, okay, let's play truth or dare! Geez!" Tenten suggested.

"Okay! How do we find out who's first?" Hinata asked with a face like this: 
"Uhm...uh...aha! Let's spin this bottle!!!" Sakura suggested.
"Don't be so crude billboard brow!" Ino complained.
"Well, like you have a better idea Ino-pig!" Sakura challenged Ino to think up a better idea.
"Of course I do! Let's toss this ball and whoever catches it first gets to be the first!"
Ino threw the ball and some girls and boys were not aware of it so it bounced off their head.
"OW! This... is much worse than the poke Itachi gave me!" Sasuke rubbed the spot where the ball hit.
Well, with much luck, the very shy and unenthusiatic Hinata caught it.
"Hinata! Wow, girl, ya caught it!" Ino congratulated Hinata.
"Uh...okay...Tenten, truth, dare, double dare, chiken or promise to repeat?"
"Dare!" Tenten happily shouts.
"Uh... okay, I dare you to kiss Neji..."
Tenten and Neji blushed heavily and both shouted, "WHAT?!"
"Would you like me to repeat it for you?" Hinata asked.
They both shook their heads and kissed each other on the lips for a split second and Neji rushed to the bathroom and washed his mouth dozens of times.
"My turn! Temari! Truth, dare, double, chicken or promise to repeat?" Tenten asked.
"Double dare!" Temari cockingly said.
"Cocky girl..." Ino mumbled to herself.
"Okay! Temari, I dare you... to run around Konoha in your underwear screaming 'I love Shikamaru!'!" Tenten smirked.
Shikamaru woke up from what he just heard and had this plastered all over his face: O.O WTF dude?
"My reputation is ruined..." Shikamaru sulked.
"Why you little......" Temari growled loudly.
"Temari, is that it? Do you wanna use your chicken? Your only chicken?" Tenten teased.
"Buk buk!!!" Naruto laughed while pretending to be a chicken and flapping his arms.
"Shut up!!!" Temari yelled to Naruto and turned to TenTen, "I'll do it...but...one day... you'll pay for this!" Temari yelled and marched grumpily to the bathroom and was in her underwear.
Outside, they can hear Temari yell: "I love Shikamaru! I love Shikamaru!" and the whole house roared with laughter.
When Temari passed by Jiraiya's house, Jiraiya overheard it and opened the window to see what the hell was going on.
"Another day, another chick lost." Jiraiya sighed.
Then she also passed by the Nara residence and Shika's dad heard it very clearly.
"WTF? O.O? When Shikamaru gets home here, he's grounded for a month!" Shikamaru's dad thought to himself.

When Temari arrived back, everybody was lying on the floor taking deep in and out breathing excercises because they couldn't laugh and breath anymore.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2008)

................ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .......................... *beep*
*ambulance drives away*
er man: she's suffering major suffication from laughter..
er doc: CLEAR!! *zap* CLEAR!! *zap*
*breaths in deeply* AHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 8, 2008)

-.- what...the...fuck...

did you guys see temari running around in her underwear


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 8, 2008)

Chapter 5: The party! Part 2

Temari was panting and saw all of them lying on the floor and breating in and out very deeply. Shikamaru turned and saw Temari in her underwear.
"Oh my fuck..." Shikamaru nosebled and ran to the bathroom to wash his nose.
Temari leaned on the wall next to the bathroom and waited for Shikamaru to come out. Shikamaru did come out and this time Shikamaru didn't look at Temari. Temari went straight into the bathroom and put her clothes back on.
When she came back, everybody was sporting a giggle.
"Okay, Naruto, truth, dare, double dare, chicken, promise to repeat?" Temari asked.
"DOUBLE DARE! I AIN'T A CHICKEN! DATTEBAYO!" Naruto yelled loudly.
"Would you shut up?" Sakura punched Naruto in the face and Naruto slid on the floor and hit the concrete wall.
"Ouch..." Naruto rubbed his head.
"Okay Naruto, I double dare you to eat a lot of raw vegetables here in front of everybody!" Temari dared Naruto with an evil smirk on her face.
"Oh noes raw veggies!" Naruto was disgusted because he HATED those.
"Eat it..." Gaara emotionlessly said.
"Uh...okay..." Naruto ate the raw veggies one by one.
Temari said stop after 30 minutes of pain and torture and went to Naruto.
"See? I knew it that you can survive it." Temari smiled.
"Thank Lord!" Naruto yelled and vomited in the trash can.
Naruto went back and everybody held their noses and all said in unison, "Eww!!!"
Sakura and Ino got their perfumes and sprayed the whole room and argued
"My perfume smells better and Sasuke-kun will like this!" Ino shouted
"No way Ino-pig! Sasuke-kun will be helpless after smelling my perfume!!!" Sakura shouted back.
They continued arguing and Temari stood up finally and said,
"Will you guys shut up? Or you'll say good-bye!" after Temari said 'good-bye', she took her fan and opened it.
"Let's just continue the game guys..." Hinata said to make the 2 girls stop.
"Alright..." Sakura said and both co-operated and stopped.
"Okay, Gaara! Truth, dare, double dare, pass or promise to repeat?" Naruto said.
"Truth." Gaara replied.
"Aw Gaara! You're no fun!" Naruto complained.
"Hn." Gaara blankly said.
"Okay Gaara, tell me the truth! Inside this room, who do you like the most?" Naruto evilly said.
"Oooooohh!!!" all the boys teased Gaara.
"If I were you, I wouldn't do that..." Temari advised the boys.
"I like...Harumi." Gaara said and disappeared.
Everybody gasped and shouted, "Harumi?!"
"I...I can't believe it!" Harumi gasped.

---------------------------

To Gaara...

---------------------------

Gaara appeared on the roof and stared at the moon as he thought of every good thing he and Harumi spent together; even though it wasn't too many...







CLIFFHANGER 8D


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 8, 2008)

much better and so so funny lol lol lol


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

.......... im killing her... sorry.. personal thought there.. SORRY!! AGH!! KEEP THOSE IN!!

good chapter. nice making naruto EAT VEGGIES!! HAHAHAA! that's a torture route i haven't thought of..
na: NO!!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 9, 2008)

damn you cliffhanger!!! I want next chapter.


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys, chapter 6 is out...

Chapter 6: Gaara finds out what love is

-------------------------

Recap: Gaara disappears in the middle of Truth or Dare after he said he likes Harumi and apeears in the roof of Ino's house.

-------------------------

"What the- where did he go?" Naruto  yelled.
"I think you've done it Naruto..." Kankurou threatened Naruto.
"I suppose... we go find him in places we don't expect him to go?" Temari suggested and grinned.
"Maybe so... but... haven't we checked all of the places already?" Harumi scratched her head.
"Yeah...we did already..." Sakura looked up and turned to Naruto.
"Naruto you little ass! If you didn't ask Gaara this question in the first place, we shouldn't be looking around now!" Sakura shouted.
"Wha-what?! It's just part of a game! Stop blaming me!" Naruto protested and backed off to get some space from the others ganging up on him.
As they were ganging up on him Harumi disappeared behind their back and appeared in the same roof Gaara was.

"Gaara?" Harumi says to the empty air.
"Gaara? Hello? Are you here?" she questioned again.
And she turned swiftly as she heard a voice that is almost inaudible.
"Huh? Who's that?" nobody answered.
Harumi walked to the light and saw a figure sitting up in the moonlight.
"Hmm? Wh-who are you?" she asked, but the figure didn't respond.
She walked towards it and as she walked her legs were turning into jelly.
She saw Gaara and he was facing the moon with almost a sad face.
Harumi felt bad for Gaara, she approached him and finally broke the silence.
"Gaara I'm really-" she was cut off when Gaara was about to disappear and swiftly ran to Gaara and clutched his hand so that he won't disappear again. After she did, she thought: Oh no, that's a bad idea...
And Gaara disappeared along with Harumi and appeared in the living room of Ino.
"Gaara! Please don't disappear again! Please!" Harumi pleaded.
"Okay, what do you want...?" Gaara answered in a lonely voice.
"I just wanna tell you I'm sorry... and ask you if what you said was true, that you liked me...." Harumi looked down.
"Uh, it's...okay. And, yes it's true... did you get offended or anything?"
"Uh, no! No. I'm alright don't worry."
"Okay..." Gaara said and seperated from Harumi by a couple of centimeters (That's math for you)
Harumi felt weary and tired so she got the pillow beside her and slept like a baby.
Gaara on the other hand, has insomnia, and cannot sleep. After 30 minutes of endless streams on the train of thought, he spotted a game console next to him.
"Hmm?"
Gaara thought: Nobody's watching... maybe I can...
Then Gaara grabbed the console swiftly and began playing out of boredom (lol that's so random and so not Gaara XD).
He played until morning with hardly any breaks.

Later morning, everybody came out of the rooms and were like: WTF...
"Huh? Oh my...!" Gaara was surprised when he saw the others staring at him and the console.
"A-a-ah this? Oh no! T-that's nothing, really, ehehe..." Gaara held it up and threw it out of the window.
Everybody acted like that never happened and saw Harumi lying on the floor.
"Haru-chan?" Naruto got a stick and poked Harumi with it.
"Wh-wh-what? Hmm? Oh. Ohayo Naruto." Harumi smiled at Naruto and got up to the blinding morning light.
"Sweet mother of-" Harumi exclaimed.
Everybody gasped because they didn't know Harumi can say such a thing.
Everybody shrugged and went on their way to the dining room and Harumi frowned and groaned all the way to the table.
"What are we having today mom?" Ino asked her mom.
"Oh the usual. Egg, hotdogs, bacon. Rice. Cereal and orange juice." Ino's mom answered.
"Oh! Yum yum yum!" Choji exclaimed.
Everybody ate and finished their meals except for Hinata.
"Oi Hinata! Why haven't you finished your breakfast?" Kiba pointed to her food.
"U-Uh I'm kinda allergic to eggs..." she stammered.
"Then why didn't you say so? We could've cooked something else for you!" Ino's mom asked.
"I didn't want to be m-much trouble, Yamanaka-san..." Hinata hesitated.
"No! No! Tsk, tsk! You're not a problem! It's alright! Here!" Ino's mom handed her some other food.
"Itadakimasu Yamanaka-san." Hinata bowed and her hair went into the soup bowl.
"Hehe, Hinata? You might wanna... get up now..." Sakura giggled.
"Huh? Uh what? Oh my gosh!" Hinata screamed as the hot soup splashed all over her face.



-------------------------

I'm out of ideas... >.> writer's block...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

*boinks mikoto in the head* THINK DAMN YOU!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn clara do you really need to do that...

----------------------------------

Chapter 7: Beach time!

Recap: They're eating breakfast, Hinata bowed down and her hair is soaked in hot soup...

-----------------------------------

"Aaaahh!!!" Hinata screamed.
"Here, let me handle that..." Sakura offered and got a thick piece of cloth and squeezed the soup from her hair.
"T-Thank you Sakura-chan..." Hinata mended her hair with a comb.
"No problem." Sakura grinned.
Everybody proceeded with breakfast and all got full, except for Naruto, who didn't receive any ramen and Choji, who has endless hunger.

Ino's mom announced that they're going to the beach so everybody can have fun in their one month Konoha Month Vacation.

"Hmm.. which should I pick, Sakura?" Ino asked while pondering over which swimsuit to wear.
"I like the orange one." Sakura suggested.
"I agree with Sakura." Hinata seconded.
"But I like the purple one better..." TenTen said.
"...Meh, I like both haha" Temari laughed.
"I agree with Temari" Harumi laughed.
"Ah whatever, I'll just pick orange..." Ino grinned.
"I pick pink!" Sakura announced loudly.
"Red for me..." TenTen held up hers.
"Yellow is my favorite color." Temari points with pride.
"I like blue..." Hinata said.

The boys knocked on the door of the room, "Girls are you ready?" Kiba calls from the outside.
"Yes Kiba we'll be with you guys in a couple of minutes!" Harumi called back.

The girls went out of the room and headed to the beach with the boys and settled in a spot.

"Hey guys, let's surf, the wave's huge!" Naruto called to the others.
"Whoa Naruto, can you take that? I don't even think you're experienced!" Anko warned him.
"I can do this!" Naruto didn't hesitate and went on to the enormus wave and surfed like a pro, but not for long...
"W-w-w-whoa!!!" Naruto lost his balance and fell into the wave, eventually, the wave crashed down onto shore and Naruto laid in there, semi-concious.
When Naruto woke up he saw Sakura healing him.
"Sakura-chan, aughh, what the hell happened...?" Naruto asked while holding his head.
"Oh, you stupidly went in there and fell into the water due to lack of surfing practice and experience." Sakura said.
"Ohh... okay... I was so stupid..." Naruto blinked twice.
"And you drank too much water, if you have drank more water, your lungs might get drowned and you could've died there..." Sakura taught Naruto a lesson he won't forget...
"Told ya you shouldn't have gone to that wave." Anko boasted.
"Naruto-kun! Are you okay?" Hinata rushed to Naruto panting.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay I'll continue it... some other time...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

. damn you........


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 14, 2008)

hmmph. D:

it's not nice to boink ppl...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

....... *hits naruto* TELL YOU GIRLFRIEND TO TYPE!!!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 15, 2008)

HEY!!!! Naruto is not my bf fyi i just have a crush on him!!!! XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

..a lright... *hits naruto again* 
na: STOP!!
TELL YOUR POTENTIAL GIRLFRIEND TO START TYPING!!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 20, 2008)

SHUT UP!!! DONT SHOUT AT NARUTO!!! besides i'm making naruhina couple here

naru: noes shez weird.... T.T


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

............ *hits naruto again* just because...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. My Sis Clara ain't weird.. lol. Anywayz.. Stories good..
Just remember to double check the grammer and crap..


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 20, 2008)

Chapter 8: The news that makes the good time a bad time

"Yes Hinata-chan, I'm alright, please help me up..." Naruto smiled like nothing happened.
"Okay..." Hinata held her hand out and helped him up.
"One more!" Naruto shouted.
"Do you wanna die there?" Sakura asked him with a raised eyebrow.
"...On second thought... never mind..." Naruto scratched his head.

Tsunade and Shizune walks to the children and announces something...
"Kids, all of you will participate in a A-Ranked mission, as the Jounins are quite busy with theirs, we've thought up you go instead." Tsunade smirked.
"What? An A-Ranked mission? We're just Genin!" TenTen exclaimed.
They were too young, too unexperienced to do this, what if something might happen to them? What if, what if...
Tsunade snapped their brains back to reality and the others were shocked.
"Your mission is.... to locate where the Akatsuki is, where they're headed, what's their current and next goal." Tsunade instructed.
"What? This gets worse and worse! Akatsuki? What if they find out and kill us?" Sakura worried.
"Don't worry, the reason I picked you for this mission is because I trust in you that you'll bring back information and stay alive. I know that you're strong enough to go." Tsunade said.
"Naruto, be careful, Akatsuki is after the Kyuubi, don't let them get it." Shizune reminds Naruto about what the Akatsuki are after.
"You start on Tuesday." Tsunade tells them.
It was Sunday, and they had to prepare for the mission, and they have to train vigorously tomorrow.
"Training starts tomorrow, you hear? We cannot lose to the Akatsuki whenever there is a battle to come we have to finish that battle. We must prepare if we are to go and survive this mission!" Naruto seriously said.
"Since when did Naruto became serious about missions?" Ino whispered to Sakura.
"Since when did he became serious about anything, you mean." Sakura answered back.
"Everybody, report to the Training Grounds, at 5 A.M." Kakashi instructed them.
"5 A.M. guys, you heard it, we need to train a lot!" Naruto seconded Kakashi.

Morning came, the start of Monday, Naruto woke up 3:45.
"I feel so enthusiastic today, I wanna train all day!"

-----------------------

cliffhangah!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome fanfic little sis i loved and can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks big bro XD

gimme a one hour break guys okay


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

You said it Bro.. Good job Mikoto..
Keep it up


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

0.0 omg... naruto is serious..... he's fucking serious... dear lord help us all... TAKE COVER!! *puts on helmet, dives into bunker* THE END OF THE WORLD IS NEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty nice Mikoto  I just finished the first post and now am searching for the rest of it! So far its awesome!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 20, 2008)

Chapter 9: The Mission is near! Prepare for battle!


Sasuke woke up to the loud and noisy sound of his alarm clock, ?It?s morning already, w-what time is it?? Sasuke hurriedly turned to his exhausted clock and sighed. ?Well, it?s just 4:00, so I can be ready in 1 hour. No worries.? he smirked.

Sakura was jumping up and down, ?I?m gonna be with Sasuke-kun all day!? she cheerfully said. Her mom was working on her dress and was ironing it. ?Mom is it ready yet? I want to be the first one to arrive in the Training Grounds!? Sakura bugged her mother.

Hinata screamed because Akamaru barked in her ears. ?G-Guys, can you stay there, I gotta get dressed up.? Hinata stretched and walked to the C.R.

Neji woke up as planned, at 3:30 A.M., ?This mission was destined to be ours.? he said before leaving his room and going to the bathroom to shower.

Lee was up by 3:00 in the morning, ?I?m gonna make Gai-sensei proud when I arrive early and finish the mission!? Lee shouted enthusiastically, and he merrily skipped to the bathroom.

TenTen was already ready by 4:00 A.M., she packed her bag with lots of stuff. First came in her lunch, her water jug, her face towel, and last, but not least, her weapon arsenal. _The most important thing when it comes to training, and in battles._ She thought.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 22, 2008)

TenTen was already ready by 4:00 A.M., she packed her bag with lots of stuff. First came in her lunch, her water jug, her face towel, and last, but not least, her weapon arsenal. _The most important thing when it comes to training, and in battles._ She thought.

Ino was in the bathroom at 4:10, and went inside the shower stall. “Hmm, which shall I turn on first? Hot, cold, hot, cold… nah, I’ll just turn the cold water knob on” but, Ino accidentally turned on the cold water first, “Brr! The water is so cold! I better turn this off before I freeze to death!” Ino hurriedly turned off the cold water and started the hot water, “Aiyee! Oh no! The water is too hot ahhh!” 
Ino came running in circles out of the stall trying to put off the heat.

It was already 4:30 and Kiba and Shino were still sitting on the couch. “I’m tired of this! I know you guys know I can’t sit still for one second!” Kiba growled. “But Kiba, you’ve been sitting here for 1 hour.” Shino reminded him. “Oh? No wonder why I’m so angry right now…” Kiba wondered. Kiba separated from Shino and the couch. “Kiba, where are you going?” Shino called to Kiba. “I’m gonna find the bathroom so I can force Hinata out. We’re gonna be late!” Kiba answered back. Shino sighed and sat on the couch again, _Why can’t he just wait… _he thought.

-------------------------------------
Well, everybody arrived 5 minutes late, save Naruto, Neji, Lee and TenTen who were early. Except for Hinata, Kiba, Shino (Team 8) and Ino who were 10 minutes late.

“Well, oh well, guys, why were you late?” asked Kurenai.
“I was hurrying and I got myself into some tangles while I was wearing my clothes.” Sasuke truthfully said.
“My mom got me late because she was ironing my clothes…” Sakura looked down, and she thought, her good reputation might come to an end…
“This was all Hinata’s fault! If she hadn’t-” Kiba blurted out.
“No matter Kiba, you were all late so this fault is shared by all of you.” Kakashi pointed out.
“Dammit!” Kiba shouted.
“Kiba, it’s okay, as long as we’re here.” Hinata comforted him.
“My hot water and cold water made me run in circles and so I was late…” Ino hung her head down.
Sakura laughed so loudly and rolled on the floor dying of laughter and everyone turned their heads on her as if she was the only person in the Training Grounds.
“Shut up, Billboard Brow!” Ino yelled furiously.

Everybody started training and training. But there was a challenge. The 3rd training activity…
“5 LAPS NON-STOP CONTINOUS RACING!” shouted Lee. _This is my time to make Gai-sensei PROUD that I am his student! _Lee thought to himself.
Everybody complained except Sasuke, Neji and Shino.
“I-I’m not sure about this…” Hinata mumbled.
Hinata always gets easily tired, so she’s not made for exercises and active activities.
“Cheer up Hinata! At least it’s gonna make you thinner!” Naruto tried to encourage her.
“Naruto you baka!” Sakura hitted Naruto on his head hardly.
“Whaaat?” Naruto said, rubbing his head.
“It’s like you’re telling her that she’s fat! You stupid kid!” Sakura yelled.
“No I’m not!” Naruto protested.
“I-It’s okay, I know what Naruto means.” Hinata smiled.
Naruto and Sakura stood up straight again, “You do?!” Sakura asked with a shout.
“You do? Thanks!” Naruto grinned.

“3…2…1… Go!” Gai yelled and gave the ‘thumbs up’ thingy.
Everybody started running and Hinata wasn’t prepared yet as her shoelace got untied. Lee was more than prepared and raced like he never raced before.
“Huff… puff… this is tiring right Sasuke-kun?” Sakura grinned as Sasuke and her were neck to neck. But then, Ino violently pushed her and butted in. “In your dreams, Billboard brow!” Ino yelled. “Yoo-hoo, Sasuke-kun, can you give me a helping hand here?” Ino said flirtatiously, but Sakura rose to her feet and heard and saw what Ino did and got real mad, she pushed Ino _waaay _harder than how Ino pushed her.
“Hey!” Ino yelled.
“You pushed me so I pushed you too.” Sakura smirked and ran away.
“Hmph… she hasn’t seen the last of me!” Ino mumbled.
As Ino was mumbling, many people were stepping on her. “Ow! You guys watch it! That hurts!” and Temari stepped on her spine… “Ow! You a**hole! Watch it!” Ino screamed in pain.
“Oh I’m sorry. I didn’t see you!” Temari helped her up.
“But next time Ino, please don’t cuss…” Temari reminded.
_Just don’t do it again… _Ino thought.
“Naruto! Are you ready to experience the full speed of Rock Lee?” Lee asks.
“Uh… yeah, sure…” Naruto stopped and observed at what will Lee do.
“I will take off these weights!” Lee took off the weights on his legs and puts it closer to Naruto’s face.
“Whoa!” Harumi gazed at Lee as Lee started to run very fast at 0.5 kilometer per 10 minutes.
“He’s moving at 0.5 kilometer per minute!” Kakashi informed the Jounins.
“What? That’s impossible! That’s past the record of Gai!” Anko exclaimed.
“Student!” Gai approached Lee with open arms as Lee went through the white line at the finish line.
“Sensei!” Lee hugged Gai sensei and both were crying tears of joy.
“Wow, those two sure have speed limit issues…” Harumi mumbled.
“0.5 kilometers per minute? Incredible.” TenTen gazed.
Everybody had their picnic afterwards…


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome little sis can't wait to read more


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job.. You're good, i'll give you that.
I loved it.. .. Good.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

its so good!!
i loves gaara... gaara... mine... mine.. mine... but i share with clara.... she hurts... bad... Ow.... ow... damn bruise...
GAARA!! oh.. not in there... wow... .05 kilos a minute? how long is that in miles... one? idk..


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 28, 2008)

Chapter 10:: It's here! Today is the day we prove that we are worthy to be ninjas!

~Part one~

------------------------------

"Oh yummy! A tall sandwich!" Choji gazed at the wobbling sandwich.
"Choji we all have to-" Asuma was cutted off by the action of Choji.
Choji ate the WHOLE sandwich in one sitting, and we mean just one bite.
"--share that..." Asuma continued.
"Oh, sorry Asuma-sensei!" Choji flushed red from embarrasement.
"Choji you goddamn fatass! You ate 40 percent of our lunch! You idiot!!!!" Ino yelled furiously.
"NOT MY FAULT! YOU GUYS SHOULD'VE TOLD ME IN THE FIRST PLACE!" Choji protested.
"WELL YOU ATE IT BEFORE ASUMA-SENSEI FINISHED THE SENTENCE!" Ino yelled back triumpanthly (sp?)
"Ino, you two, chill." Shikamaru butted in and separated the two.
Temari, as every minute, went closer centimeter by centimeter to Shikamaru...
"Huh Temari? Why are you so near?" Shikamaru backed off a little.
"Uhh... nothing, I just wanna ask you if you wanna share this plate of spaghetti, but it sounds like you don't." Temari sadly said and hung her head down.
"Oh, I don't. It sounds fine to me." Shikamaru lazily replied.
"Naruto-kun... c-can you pass the jar of cookies?" Hinata pointed to Naruto.
"Sure Hinata, here." Naruto grinned and handed the cookie jar.
"A-Arigato Gozaimasu, N-Naruto-kun..." Hinata faintly smiled.
As Temari and Shikamaru were eating on the same plate, they didn't notice they had the same string on both of their forks so when they slurped it, it caused them to...
"O.M.G..." Sakura rubbed her eyes.
"Oh my gosh, they kissed!" TenTen exclaimed.
And then everybody save Hinata, Sasuke, Shino and Neji chanted the ever-famous rhyme:
ShikaTema sitting (oh damn I almost typed 'shitting') in a tree, K I S S I N G!
Out of frustration and embarrasment, Temari stood up.
"WIND SCYTHE JUTSU!" she yelled as she waved her fan and everybody flew away.

Everybody landed at the desk of Tsunade (they crashed through the doors, windows and the roof...) and all were dazed and stunned when they saw her angry face...
"WHAT THE (beep)?!" Tsunade exclaimed.
Everybody gasped because they've never heard the Hokage speak like that before.
"WELL?!" Tsunade demanded a response, she wanted it quickly. Her papers descended to the floor like leaves in the autumn season, Tsunade held one.
"Gomen nasai Hokage-sama, Temari used her fan jutsus and we were blown away here..." Sakura explained.
"Well, just tell Temari to not do that again..." Tsunade forgived them.
"Run along now, you kiddies have no place in the office it's too small. Run along..." Tsunade clapped her hands and shooed them away.
All of them scurried and went outside and "teleported" to the picnic site.
"Come on lets eat" everybody went about their business, except TenTen.
"Temari-san, lets go..." she encouraged.
"Fine." Temari whined a little.

Everybody went on and they stayed until the darkness hit the place, all around.
"Let's just camp here!" Gai announced.
"We need to experience the outdoors more! This is an exercise for the youthful spirit!!!" Lee seconded his sensei.
Everybody camped....

---------------------------------------------------


stoooop... i'm too sleepy


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't wait for part two Sis take your time


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 28, 2008)

godammit............ ok

i was so stupid now i have to repeat this all over again


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

can not wait!! gez....temari you tempermental dumbass... god.... now you're in trouble.. idiot....


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooooooo.. Good good..
ShikaXTem pairing.. I love them..


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 29, 2008)

Chapter 10: It's here! Today is the day we prove that we are worthy to be ninjas!

~Part 2~

-----------------------

Everybody were already sleeping except for Naruto. It was 2:00 AM, Naruto was just lying down there... thinking...
"I don't think I'm ready for this..." Naruto mumbled.
Oh, what am I thinking? I am ready! It's like I don't know myself! Naruto thought.
It was hard for him to accept that this is a life-death mission where you do this at the cost of your life. Akatsuki? Nuh-uh. This is not an A-Ranked Mission, it's S-Ranked! Akatsuki can take your life at anytime, they're dangerous. But Naruto thought differently. Naruto walked outside and shouted to the world, "This mission is the mission that will prove Granny Tsunade that we are worthy!"
Yes, he did scream this to the whole world. Everybody woke up rubbing their eyes and went out of the tent. "SHUT THE FUCK UP NARUTO! WE'RE TRYING TO SLEEP!" they all shouted, and Sakura marched up to Naruto with a fist... "Naaaarutooooo you baka!" she yelled and punched Naruto to the water and-- Splash!
Hinata saw all this and she gasped... "Sakura-kun, what was that for?!" Hinata yelled. Everybody gave shocked faces, they never heard her shout. Never. "Answer me!" Hinata demanded an answer.
"He was a total idiot who woke us all!" Sakura answered.
"That was no reason to do that!" Hinata reasoned.
Hinata didn't just stand there. She knew her Naruto-kun was drowning, she took off her robe and dived in the water.
"H-Hinata-sama!" Neji exclaimed.
Hinata swam and looked for Naruto, she remembered where Naruto fell.
Alas! There he was. Unconsious, she hurriedly swam to him and brought him back up there.
"Sakura, this was all your fault! You're responsible for this, heal Naruto!" Hinata listened for his heartbeat. She checked his breathing.
"He's okay, he just swallowed water." Sakura told Hinata.
"Good. See to it he gets some rest and wakes up alive in the morning." Hinata said.

Next morning...

"Aughh... What the fuck happened?" Naruto held his head up.
"Sakura punched you in the water..." Neji told him.
"Oh."
"And, Hinata saved you."
"She did?!"
"Yeah."
"Wow! I'll find her!"
Naruto jumped out of the tent and ran to Hinata.
"Hinata!" Naruto waved.
Oh my gosh! Naruto is talking to me! Oh what should I do?! Hinata thought.
"U-um hi Naruto-kun..." she blushed.
"Thanks for saving me yesterday!" Naruto yelled.
"You're w-welcome..." Hinata smiled a little.


---------------------

Okay...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

GO hINATA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 29, 2008)

Aww.. thats soo cute..
Naruu and Hinata.. I love 'em too..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome Sis I didn't think Hinata would ever shout like that that was something I love it keep up the great work little sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, hinata is a held back person. She doesn't really like to outburst her true thoughts... they just keep building and building.. then she yells like in the story. GO HINATA!! AGAIN!!


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 4, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi... OMFG you caught the Clara fever!!!! Your posts are almost identical to clara's!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

eh? Oh!!! This again...
it's cause I'm clara's best friend in the real world! It's so fun to hunt people down who insult us in our town and kick their ass... so fun...


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

I luvs it


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 4, 2008)

Chapter 11: Mission time! For real, dattebayo!

-----------------

Kurenai was approaching them. She has gotten a direct and written order by Tsunade-sama. They need to go to that mission already!
"Kids, I have some--" Kurenai cutted off.
"Kurenai-sensei... we know..." Shino interrupted.
Kurenai was very shocked. _How could they know? Who told them? _Kurenai thought aloud.
"Asuma-sensei told us..." Choji said, while munching on chips.
"What a drag... I'd rather be watching clouds rather than going on some mission." Shikamaru whined.
Everyone who didn't speak before except the senseis shouted, "What?!!"
"B-b-but we're not ready!" Naruto said.
"Yes! We are not ready! We have not trained enough, right, Naruto-kun?" Lee agreed.
"No matter." Tsunade appeared from the cliff above.
"You guys will do this mission. Just try your best." she advised them..
"Well, I'm still nervous..." Harumi mumbled.
"Me too..." Hinata mumbled back to Harumi.
"Argh... this is quite annoying." Temari grumbled.
"Why is that?" Kankuro asked his onee-chan.
"We have to go on this mission, and plus.... we aren't paid for this because we're not Konoha Ninjas!" she shouted but the shout only Kankuro can hear.
"Think of it as building relationship and good bonds with the Konoha ninjas!" Kankuro smiled.

When they reached the forest, they saw 2 Akatsukis.
"Always remember, Akatsuki come in 2 man groups." Kurenai told them.
"Yes." Sakura remembered it.
"Uchiha... Itachi!" Sasuke shouted and charged for the man. But before he can hit him with chidori, Itachi evaded and appeared behind Sasuke. Sasuke was hit in the back and was flattened, rolled and tossed aside.
"That man is ruthlessly strong..." Ino murmured.
"That was very much of a strong attack!" Sakura exclaimed.

Sasuke was badly injured. Sakura healed him with all her power.
"Let's continue our mission!" Naruto instructed them.
The Jounins created Kage Bunshins and followed the 2 Akatsukis. Stealthily, they followed the ninjas and rounded up with them.
"Ah, Yuuhi Kurenai. Sarutobi Asuma, Kakashi-san..." Itachi said.
"Nice to meet you again." he stared at Kakashi's eyes, but Kakashi avoided his gaze by looking down and watching his movements rather than locking eyes with him.

The real Kurenai, Asuma and Kakashi are with the kids.
"My bunshin says the Akatsukis are real. They are not clones." Kakashi turned off his walkie talkie after.

"Just tell us where you're heading, your next tarrget and your current location and we'll avoid any troubles." Asuma told them.
"Well, well, well, Itachi! Don't tell them!" Kisame warned Itachi, but despite what Kisame said, Itachi went on.
"We're heading to the Hidden Rock. We are to terminate someone there. Our current location is near the Valley of the End." Itachi gave neccessary but inaccurate answers.
"Thank you." said the bunshin's all together and disappeared.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

oh god..... itachi..... can't help your bad and smexy self can you? Well. sorry. im not going to help you with anything, you helped kill gaara. so.... no....


----------



## Stephen (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome Sis just keep it going you're doing a great job


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Yeah I am really gonna continue this until the end...

O_o writers block everybody...


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

writers block sucks, I've had it many times. I fix it by watching anime


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys, sorry for the late late late reply... 
-----------

Chapter XII: Back Home

Everybody got all the information they needed from Itachi and Kisame.

"Be aware that it's risky, they might assinate us, hunt us. We must get back to Konoha as quick as possible. No camping out tonight. Stay on your guard, if they come for us, don't hold anything back, especially you, Sakura." Kurenai instructed them.
"Hai..." Sakura shamely answers.
"Thank you, God I've been longing to go home!" All Naruto can do is to have a sigh of relief...
They were walking when they saw a girl who's crying and sitting on the sidewalks.
Kiba and Akamaru looked with pity and crouched to the girl's level.
"What's wrong?" Kiba asked the girl.
"T-Two men were coming a-after me! T-They said I h-have a d-demon inside me a-and... t-they, they want to c-capture me!" the girl exclaimed.
"Akatsuki." Kakashi briefly said. 'That was not a guess. It could've been Akatsuki. Bravo, Kakashi!' Gai thought.
"H-Huh?" the girl's clothes were all wet with tears, drenched away in lonliness, sadness and the pain that kept her away from the village people, the pain of being lost deep in to a space of nowhere. The pain of losing your loved ones, and you were to blame.
"Akatsuki is an organization that captures Demon Animals called _bijuu._ Tell me, what bijuu do you possess?" Kurenai explained.
"I-I have the Shichibi." the girl told Kurenai.
"Ah, 7-tailed demon." Kurenai assumed.

==========

_I be writing more some other time <3_


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

0.0 seven tails eh? Sweet... IM SO HAPPY YOU'RE BACK ON!! *hug*


----------



## Stephen (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool 7 tail demon I'm glad you're back too Sispek


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 20, 2008)

*Takes in deep breath* 

AWESOME MIKOTO-CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriosly that was totally awesome story


----------

